# Problem finding drop leaf hinges



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Does anyone know a UK supplier of this type of hinge for a drop leaf? I am modifying the M/Home table and adding a drop leaf end of about 8 or 9 inches. I can only find them in the USA.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-Table-Hin...Parts_Accessories&hash=item43d5f8dd57&vxp=mtr

Alternatively, will these be suitable for the job.

http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/caravan/caravan_accessories/product_56424/invisible_hinge_12mm.aspx

These types seem to be the only suitable types as the table consists of a central leg with a metal frame for the top to attach to. If anyone has a different alternative, I am open to offers. 

Thanks.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

What are you using to support the fold out leaf, or do you expect/want the hinge to manage this as well.Any chance of a photo of the table.

cabby


----------



## NorfolkRed (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi,

have you tried Ironmongery Direct, they do quite a range of hinges.

Mark.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

How about two or three Dovetail hinges, rebated in?
I mean, something like the brass one on the left, or a plain butterfly hinge
https://uk.search.yahoo.com/search;...p-uk.search&fr=mcafee&type=B111GB691D20130729


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Or, is this any good?

http://www.amazon.com/Table-Hinge-and-Leaf-Support/sim/B0006L39JC/2


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

www.daro.com

Peter


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Grath said:


> Or, is this any good?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Table-Hinge-and-Leaf-Support/sim/B0006L39JC/2


Hi Grath,

That is the type I would like but if you notice, it is priced in Dollars. There does not seem to be a UK supplier. It seems to be the only self supporting type I can find.

A normal drop leaf hinge would do if I could find something like a Shot Bolt to take the weight. can't find them either.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

listerdiesel said:


> www.daro.com
> 
> Peter


Hi Peter,

They only have the type for a writing bureau as far as I can see.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

747 said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > Or, is this any good?
> ...


OK, alternatively, have the brass Dovetail hinge and have a couple of slide out piece, to give support.
I am assuming you are not using a leg.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

These people might be able to help

http://www.relicsofwitney.co.uk/search/results/drop leaf table support hinge


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

cabby said:


> What are you using to support the fold out leaf, or do you expect/want the hinge to manage this as well.Any chance of a photo of the table.
> 
> cabby


http://www.reimo.com/en/57088-einsaeulen_hubtisch_starline_hvk_hub_330_690m/

This is very similar to my table cabby, it lowers down as a bed base. I am removing the large top (Too large) and fitting a narrower and shorter solid Beech top. The drop leaf part is mostly to keep the bed length at night, although I have figured out a way around it which should work but is a bit Heath Robinson.  I would still prefer to fit the drop leaf.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

My table is similar, but folds over in half and the two end support rails slide in.unfold the table top and slide the supports out to get the full size.it has a piano type hinge the full length. It also lowers to make up the extra bed.

cabby


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Grath said:


> These people might be able to help
> 
> http://www.relicsofwitney.co.uk/search/results/drop leaf table support hinge


I had already checked that site Graham ...... in fact I have checked every bleeding site using different phrases. :lol:

I can live without the drop leaf extension but it would be better to have it if we ever need to sell the van. As a temporary measure, I have ordered one of these which is the correct height to match the lowered table.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Heavy-Unist...20992005&sr=8-43&keywords=folding+step+stools

It will be a neat fit and the front passenger seat (when swivelled) will keep it in position. As I said before, it is a bit Heath Robinson but will do in the short term.

Thanks for looking though, it is appreciated.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I wonder if it would be worth looking around auction houses, for a cheap drop leaf table, then canibalise it.?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Grath said:


> I wonder if it would be worth looking around auction houses, for a cheap drop leaf table, then canibalise it.?


I might do that. I stand a chance of at least getting the type of shot bolts they used to use on old furniture. If I was still working I could easily knock something up. I still have a small Welder, I just need to start digging through Skips. :lol:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Did I misunderstand what you wanted then,make the table smaller but have a leaf to pull out to make it full size to be able to use it to make up the bed base.
Our table does just that.It becomes the half size that you see in the picture by folding over onto itself in half using a piano hinge.
The frame is similar to the one you showed in your post, however one half of the frame is thinner and slides back inside itself, you only pull this out when the full size is needed.

cabby


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Yes cabby, you misunderstood.

No pullout on my table. Also, cannot hinge it like yours as we have a different layout.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Back to the drawing board then. :roll: 

cabby


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

cabby said:


> Back to the drawing board then. :roll:
> 
> cabby


You need to keep up with the times cabby.

It's back to the AutoCAD program nowadays. :lol:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Can you not post a photo then to help this old codger.
You want to replace the existing table top with a smaller one and have a folding leaf as well to use when combining it with making up the bed, or to give a full size table when needed.
Is that correct. :wink: 
Will the existing frame allow one to do this.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi cabby,

The existing table is 1.34 metres long and is not a rectangular shape (semi Kidney shaped). I want a new top that is narrower, this is more important than length, as it is intrusive. With the drop leaf extended, it will be the virtually the same length as the existing one.

A folding table like yours will not work because we have an L shaped lounging area at one side, a short sofa on the other but also the Gas locker cubicle as well. Here is a link with photos of the layout (luckily ours does not have that awful upholstery colour scheme).

http://www.riverviewleisure.co.uk/motorhomes/2008-burstner-delfin-performance-t821.aspx


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

It is a shame those special flap hinges are not available here they are very clever. Import opportunity?

Here is an alternative method:

http://www.hafele.co.uk/shop/p/tkb-drop-leaf-table-fitting/13592/4964

http://www.hafele.com/gb/en/external/blaetterkataloge/CFCDirectory2014/index.html?startpage=172

and this is where you can buy it ....for £40 !!

http://www.bkservicesonline.co.uk/s...e=product_info&cPath=60_869&products_id=11659

I think I would be looking at making some wooden slide out supports ...as seen on old drop leaf tables and desks.

Mike

edit ...bit cheaper here:

https://www.locksonline.com/buy/TKB-Drop-Leaf-Table-Fitting-1346.html


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks for that Mike.

The problem is that there will only be 80 mm from the metal frame of the table support to the end of the table top. It looks like the Hafele ones will not be suitable. It also states a max load of 20 Kg.

I might just get rid of the table altogether and tell the wife that she is sleeping on the floor. :lol: 

Wish me luck. 8O


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I am going to be gentle with you and not tell the wife what you said about the upholstery, We had the choice of dark bordello red or the modern chic lively one we have. Not sure that I could make a favourable comment at all about your choice. :roll: 


cabby


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

An update to this thread.

I finally got the type of hinge I was after. After a scouring ebay, I ordered some from China and they arrived today (took about 12 days).

If I had got them from the USA, it would have cost around £30 minimum with shipping and import Duty. From China, it cost a total of £14 delivered.

They are substantial hinges and will be up to the job I require them for. There is only one snag.  They come in 3 different sizes (see my link), I ordered the middle size but got 1 correct one and one smaller one. :roll: I have asked them to send me another pair but these 2 will do at a push as they are robust.

It should be noted that when they are in the folded down position, they try to travel 180 degrees under the table, instead of hanging down vertically. They are spring loaded and it is like handling a Mousetrap while trying them out. :lol: It will be fine when fitted to a table.

I can recommend them as a useful option.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/pair-fold...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item61d880b2a3


----------



## parthianshot (Jan 28, 2012)

747 said:


> An update to this thread.
> 
> I finally got the type of hinge I was after. After a scouring ebay, I ordered some from China and they arrived today (took about 12 days).
> 
> ...


Hi,
I'm planning a similar job, our table is too bulky and intrusive and we want to be able to fold part away except when eating. So these hinges seem ideal, can you tell us the best ones to order plus do they come with instructions?
I'm pretty handy and have a well equipt workshop so the technical side shouldn't be a problem.
Cheers
Parthianshot


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi,

The hinges are easy to fit although you do have to cut a groove in the wood for them to sit flat. Here is the link to ebay. The biggest ones of the 3 sizes are quite hefty and have a strong spring (almost like a Mousetrap). I would go for one of the 2 smaller sizes unless it is a big drop leaf.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/pair-fold...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item61d880b2a3


----------



## parthianshot (Jan 28, 2012)

Great thanks.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not sure if I can help Jim.

These are what I have on our old drop leaf table at home, Liz uses it for the sewing machine:-



















for our bed though which has two 18mm ply leaves I used normal piano hinges, there is NO weight on the hinges as once flipped over they sit on the sofa bases at each side.










there are a few links to different styles of hinges if you re post any which are similar to what you're after, I'll go through the dozens of PDF catalogues I have, if I can still find them


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I scoured the tinterweb for days Kev and these are the only ones that suit my purpose. The table doubles as a bed.


When the drop leaf is raised, it has to take some of the weight of whoever is sleeping on it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

747 said:


> I scoured the tinterweb for days Kev and these are the only ones that suit my purpose. The table doubles as a bed.
> 
> When the drop leaf is raised, it has to take some of the weight of whoever is sleeping on it.


Which ones Jim? any pics of the job itself, I have access to a lot of info on the build site too, they've done most jobs dozens of times.


----------

